# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Планирование работы выездного автоклуба.

## Aina

Нам в районный Дом культуры от края выделили машину - передвижной автоклуб. (Машина, которая "превращается" в сцену.) Нужно составить план работы такого клуба на лето. Может, кто-то с таким сталкивался? Будем рады, если поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Миронова

Я три года тому назад работала в автоклубе, была первопроходцем в этом деле, ничего не было, всё составляла сама, спрашивайте, что именно интересует, постараюсь вспомнить.

----------


## Рамоновна

Вот что нашла

ПЕРЕДВИЖНОЙ  ОТРЯД  ПО  КУЛЬТУРНОМУ  ОБСЛУЖИВАНИЮ    НАСЕЛЕНИЯ

Информация о работе по культурному обслуживанию  населения  

С О Д Е Р Ж А Н И Е        Р А Б О Т Ы
-	Организация, подготовка и проведение выездов по культурному обслуживанию  населения на местах проживания.
-	Сбор и систематизация материалов  СМИ для дальнейшего использования в работе.
-     Видео и фотосъемка материалов для фотовыставок.
-     Сбор и систематизация фонда видеотеки.
-     Сбор и систематизация фотоматериалов для организации фотовыставок. 
-     Сбор и формирование фонда передвижной библиотеки.
-     Сбор и распределение гуманитарной помощи (обувь, одежда и др.бытовые принадлежности).    
-     Подбор и формирование кинорепертуара различных жанров.
-     Сбор и систематизация видеоматериалов для тематических кино показов.
-	Тематические кино показы. 
-	Демонстрация художественных фильмов различных жанров, отдельно для взрослых и детей. 
-	Демонстрация сборников мультфильмов.
-	Демонстрация сборников видео сюжетов различной тематики: 
      Музыкальные видео клипы;
-	Отдельные развлекательные  программы;
-	Отдельные познавательные программы;
-	Отдельные программы районных, окружных, областных и общероссийских телекомпаний;
                  Видео сборники на местную  тематику.

-     Работа передвижной библиотеки.
-    Организация и проведение различных культурно – массовых мероприятий
-    Организация и проведение различных, спортивных соревнований, отдельных игр и
спортивно – оздоровительных  мероприятий.
-    Организация и проведение фотовыставок.

На протяжении последних лет работа выездного подразделения проводилась по следующим направлениям:
1.   «Экология сегодня – забота о будущем»;
2.   «Я гражданин России»;
3.   « Тебе родной мой край – дарю »;
4.    « Великая  Победа »

	В рамках программы «Я гражданин России» проводится:.....


	 В рамках программы «Тебе, родной мой край, дарю» проводится: ....

          В рамках программы  «Великая Победа»  проводится :....
          Тематические кино показы

В рамках программы «Мы за здоровый образ жизни»  проводится: ...

----------

